# What's the best part of your body?



## OKdOut (Feb 22, 2008)

What's the best part of your body? 
If you have BDD, or anorexia, etc. this may be a difficult question, but I think we all like some physical trait about our body, so this thread is your opportunity to tell us about at least a few of the good genes your parents gave you, or things you've worked on.

By body part, I mean, hands, lips, legs, brain, biceps, even *breasts*:yes.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not sure to be honest, I'm such a perfectionist that I find fault in all of my body parts. I know this is the positive thinking forum and I'm meant to be saying something positive but I'm just trying to be honest.

Well, I have two arms, two legs and all my fingers and toes. That's good enough for now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, I can't find anything wrong with my hip bones so I guess I'll say those.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol berry, I have this vision of you checking every bone of yours thinking "yeah you are not too bad".

Umm for me....my chest maybe??? Iono, I am too skinny throughout.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Either hands, feet, eyes, or back. However, the eyes are short-sighted.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the insides of my elbows don't look TOO bad. The rest of it's a train wreck, though.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Another could be my knees. They are oddly shaped in places such that in a certain light it once prompted an ex to ask what type of accident had once occurred to them. Priceless.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my ***.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

My hands...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm just overall sexy. Hard to choose a favorite part. :blank


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> I think the insides of my elbows don't look TOO bad.


:lol

I find it hard to see myself as a whole and tend to focus on individual parts/features. This means I notice flaws in EVERYTHING.

However, I like my overall body shape and I'm happy with my boobs, lips, eyes and hair.

I just hope no one starts a thread about _least_ favourite parts, because I'd have a lot more to say there.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

leonardess said:


> my ***.


My *** is also pretty nice.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

My hands. My ears are all right too, I guess.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My back Is pretty big I've been cranking out the pullups for about 18 months, Its my favourite part and I can't even see it!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My neck and wrists


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

No idea....eyes maybe.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

my hands, my collarbones, my eyes sometimes, & my skin when it's tan and healthy (not at the moment).


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

epril said:


> I'm just overall sexy. Hard to choose a favorite part. :blank


This.:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Eyes and hair.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> I think the insides of my elbows don't look TOO bad. The rest of it's a train wreck, though.


Oh, the insides of my elbows are pretty good too!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I like the fact that when I get alot of sun I go from being brown haired and brown eyed to dirty blonde and green eyed.... Oh yeah, and brown skinned


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> My neck and wrists


OH GAWD you have no idea how much of a fetish I have for necks. I don't know why but they're just sooooo kissable (and maybe even worthy of a bit of nibbling :b)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Maybe my lips.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

i like my boobs and my eyes, but their kind of big.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

My hands are really soft, but IDK if that's a good thing or not.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The twinkle in my eye.


----------



## DestinyXxX (Dec 23, 2009)

would be the rear, not gonna lie lol.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Id say my eyes my favorite part anyways


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Lips, I guess? :stu Idk, it's really the only part I like about my body.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Lips, I guess? :stu Idk, it's really the only part I like about my body.


:ditto

There's very little I like about my body but my lips are an exception. I'm fairly sure I have African ancestors since I have coarse hair and thick lips. :lol


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

my middle finger ha ha  aside from that probably my eyes and breasts :b


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Laith said:


> hm..id say my abs


Abs, I lost them the year I left high school... doubt I will find them again 

My ***, I dont see why, but other people seem to like it.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

xtina said:


> my hands, my collarbones, my eyes sometimes, & my skin when it's tan and healthy (not at the moment).


i like my skin when its tan and my legs and lips


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

tree1609 said:


> i like my boobs and my eyes, but their kind of big.


big isnt bad


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I actually have a fairly nice body, due to the fact that I exercise and work in a kitchen, which requires me to frequently lift up to 75% of my body weight. Not to mention the fact that I stand for up to 12 hours a day and run up and down stairs to get to the storeroom, kitchen, wine cellar, etc.
I guess I also have pretty nice facial features; I'm slowly coming to the realisation that I'm fairly attractive. After 22 years of people telling me I'm such a pretty little girl, I'm finally starting to agree.


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

mm people tell me my eyes so I guess that? other than that I like my teeth haha


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Miss Meggie said:


> I actually have a fairly nice body, due to the fact that I exercise and work in a kitchen, which requires me to frequently lift up to 75% of my body weight. Not to mention the fact that I stand for up to 12 hours a day and run up and down stairs to get to the storeroom, kitchen, wine cellar, etc.
> I guess I also have pretty nice facial features; I'm slowly coming to the realisation that I'm fairly attractive. After 22 years of people telling me I'm such a pretty little girl, I'm finally starting to agree.


 I agree with them as well. :yes


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

My eyes, but only cause they happen to be blue. Not sure why, but blue eyes seem to be popular.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> My eyes, but only cause they happen to be blue. Not sure why, but blue eyes seem to be popular.


ive always wondered that to. maybe cause they're rare?


----------



## bfree15 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like my hair when it doesn't have a mind of its own. My blue eyes on a good day. (sometimes they can look dull) And I like my boobs now that I have grown into them.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

hmmmm *thinking* i'm not really sure. my neck i guess lol


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

According to others it seems to be my eyes. I don't know. I'm not a big fan of my body.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I agree with them as well. :yes


Oh, thank you!


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

My skin.. if that's even a body part, haha, people always seem so facinated by the extent of my paleness. If that doesn't count, then my eyebrows, because I can control the way they look. :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My giant cough


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

it functions thats my best part.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't have a favorite part, I have issues with everything...


----------



## bevo (Jan 23, 2010)

I like my bootie  I get complimented on it a lot LOL


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

bevo said:


> I like my bootie  I get complimented on it a lot LOL


You know, we do have a thread where members can post their pics...just fyi.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I don't have a favorite part, I have issues with everything...


same


----------



## Purple Vengeance (Jan 16, 2010)

*Answer to question*

my face, i feel that it is pretty. not all the time but at least sometimes.

good question!


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I like my left eye. I fear a few years in the future it will no longer be with me in spirit, if in body.

Thankfully, I'm sure I can get it replaced with cybernetics! I'll miss you left eye, now move aside!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> My giant cough


LOL! Well i'm my own worst critic most of the time, but since i'm on this thread and i'm in a pretty positive mood about my life today, i'm gonna say that I have some very nice features (i.e cute nose, piercing blue eyes, blonde hair and slim, toned body), but if I was a guy I wouldn't exactly say I was stunning and I dont stand out from the crowd. So my best parts (in this order): Eyes,my smile, legs, butt, boobs, waist, shoulders, hair and nose. My worst part is my skin, which unfortunately covers most of my 'best assets', because its a horrible pale tone (not porcelain but kinda ghost white) and if I dont wear a bit of make up I look like death! However a bit of fake tan and cosmetics can fix this, which i'm lucky... and I also dont like my ears!


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

People sometimes comment on my blue eyes and my smile, so I would say those two things.


----------



## Joshua (Feb 19, 2010)

My thighs? If it wasn't for the scars on my legs I got when I was a kid they would be in there as well. For some reason there both just extremely muscled. I've never been good at running or jumping yet I have the strongest leg's in my college. ( Beating some huge huge guys  )


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had a few girls tell me I have nice hands, one girl told me I have nice legs, which I didn't really understand.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

My head, I like the way it's shaved .


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

probably abs.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

abs or glutes (lol)


----------



## Jennifer7 (Sep 2, 2009)

My lips : )


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Nothing


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

My brain


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

My stomach is the most expensive body part I own


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

BOOBS.

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^lmao ur awesome. For me I guess shoulders/arms.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

my tush, my legs, my brain.....but, you know what - it's the Total Package, baby!

It's my Millenniummanliness!!!


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

i get comments from people about my goatee personally i think it looks weird so i shaved 


it got the nickname porno tash or maybe that was for my mustache either way it was reffered to looking pornographic


other than that nothing at all


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

my boobs, my butt, my legs, my hair, my eyes, and my lips. never knew i liked so many parts on my body. I just dont like my weight right now and hence everything that comes with weight... doughy stomach, fat face, out of shapeness lol


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

My eyes.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Recently it's my hair. It's just getting long enough to grab hold of and have a slight wave, which feels so nice and soothing when I touch it.


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

My eyelashes ( they're really long.. Don't even need mascara!) my dimple, and my freckles lol.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Probably the odd shape of my nose because of it's individual shape characterized by my dads comment years ago "Oh my god what happened!!" "Is it broken!!?...." Meh! I've learned to love it. Aside from that I discipline myself to train just over an hour and a quarter a day since I was amsushed by three boys at the age of fifteen, so quite confident about my body.


----------



## Comatose (Feb 24, 2010)

My eyes, I always get comments about how blue they are


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Medulla oblongata


----------



## Al Michaels (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie - my arse. Girls used to grab it in the halls during high school. Imagine how that surprises someone with SA. 

And I managed to keep it intact through five years of college. :high five:


----------



## Matomato (Jan 21, 2010)

My leg arent too bad  I used to hate how muscular they are, but it's pretty nice to be able to go months without working out & still have people ask what I do (even if it is because my calves are sort of...masculine). My back's alright too, I suppose. I have those little dimple things on my lower back, which I used to hate, but now I'm really fond of them.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

vagus nerve, coccyx, right ear, middle fingers, front teeth, eyebrows, nostrils, underarms, pancreas and pineal, adrenal system, lungs, forearms, knee caps, pinky toes, ankles, bottom of feet.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

My hands, I think. I have long, narrow, girly fingers and am capable of growing out my nails naturally and not breaking them. I've been asked by many people if I play the piano, and if not, then I should.

Thanks for the nice hands, mom  R.I.P.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

Al Michaels said:


> I'm not gonna lie - my arse. Girls used to grab it in the halls during high school. Imagine how that surprises someone with SA.
> 
> And I managed to keep it intact through five years of college. :high five:


*high five*


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

the pleasure bits? what else..


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

My butt. It is hawt!


----------



## alone892 (Nov 29, 2009)

Legs probably


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

My prefrontal cortex is looking pretty nice some days :yes


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

my biceps


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Shoulders and eye lashes.


----------



## my shell (Jan 7, 2010)

my eyes are ok


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

my eyes (without glasses), my uhhh... chest & my tongue... ok, couldn't resist.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

my eyes 

oh and boobs


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sunshine009 said:


> Medulla oblongata


Hehe, I guess it is a pretty good 'body part', keeping you alive and all. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I had my eyes photographed today and the optician said that I have beautiful retinas.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

My Kneecaps


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Probably my eyes I guess.

It used to be my hair when I had it a bit longer and messy looking but its fairly short now.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Probably my eyes


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Well I would say my feet. But hubby would choose my boobs,lol! *


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I kinda like the fact that I have a a smooth torso, hardly any hair on it :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My hands. I can do many things with them. 8)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

My hair but it works in both bad ways and goods ways, I've got a double crown so it can stick up easily with just water (its sad but sometimes after a shower I just look in the mirror and style it lol) but usually I just try to flatten my hair down if im going out incase anyone comments on it lol but since I have a double crown over the day it sticks up again :/


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Everything! You can't resist me!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Liver


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

My nose. It's the only part of me that I don't think (worry) about, so I assume that means it is okay. :yes However the skin on my nose is another thing. :lol


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

CarlyKathleen said:


> mm people tell me my eyes so I guess that? other than that I like my teeth haha


yea agreed nice eyes.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

got told by others ive a slim waist and wide shoulders. so thats nice!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I have good lips and eyes. My hair looks good too if I don't let it grow too long. And my skin's pretty clear if I don't pick at it.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

brain


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I've always had broad shoulders, I guess I like that. I also kind of like having big hands.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Breasts and face :b :boogie
oh and my *****

Also love my lips, olive skin, cheekbones, blue eyes,
and the way I look in my current profile photo.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

My hair and my eyes. I always get told I have nice eyes.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I love my waist,legs n feet


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm sure I'm all good in the eyes of someone.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

My hands and my eyes... also, I'm really satisfied with my height (6'2'').


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Very self conscious but I like my eyes (dark blue)


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

My hands. I have long fingers and feel they look strange, but think the structure of my hands overall is just interesting. Only part of my body I've never felt negative about.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dying note said:


> My hands. I have long fingers and feel they look strange, but think the structure of my hands overall is just interesting. Only part of my body I've never felt negative about.


Yet it hasn't graced the "post your hand" thread?:b


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

My Eyes and My Heart


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow. Just one?  

I'd have to go with my skin. I have a good complexion. I'm pale but I like it.

I also get compliments on my eye color. When I'm in natural light people think I'm wearing colored contacts (I don't).


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

arm hair


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Los ojos


----------



## Rubi (Dec 19, 2011)

My hair)


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

i have really good biceps and triceps. They are smaller than a lot of the big guys at the gym, but I can curl the same amount as most of them.They look pretty good too.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Eyes.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Gah, this is a difficult question for me. Maybe my wrists, I guess? Those are okay. The color of my eyes is alright too.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

calves. calf's? calves. calf muscles.


----------



## stig6 (Oct 4, 2011)

My hands. I have nice long, lean fingers. Everything else is a little screwy :/


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

I always get asked if I'm wearing contacts, so I guess my blue eyes!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

my feet


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Probably my bum or eyes/eyelashes. Only things i've had comments on.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SweetNSour82 said:


> I always get asked if I'm wearing contacts, so I guess my blue eyes!


Same here...it's the only compliment I've gotten really, when it comes to physical features.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Uhhh... My hair. And eyelashes! They're so long it's great =D


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I think my overall bodyshape, wrestler type'ish. I like how my shoulders are broad.


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Breasts and face :b :boogie
> oh and my *****
> 
> Also love my lips, olive skin, cheekbones, blue eyes,
> and the way I look in my current profile photo.


I would call you conceited if I wasn't happy for you.


----------



## RIVENS (Dec 14, 2011)

My legs. But if hair counts I'll say that. Its naturally urly the elderly are. Always complmenting it


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Sage Sagan said:


> I would call you conceited if I wasn't happy for you.


Oh mate I'm far from happy with my body there is are many negative things about it but I'm trying to focus on the things I like to boost my confidence.

I actually edited that post a couple of times to add more to it:b


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

I have kickass eyebrows.


----------



## nervoustheo (Dec 23, 2011)

i think my hands and lips are nice


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

When I weigh 71-72kg, then I consider everything from my neck down to be alright.

My face, is still a disaster though.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

The fact I'm not overweight or disabled is good, but apart from that not much is good.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

No idea :s


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I like my arms, they are cool... 

Arms ftw!


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, it's not a body part, but it emits from a body part. I've been told that I have a soothing, soft and caring voice. I've been asked to be the narrator for audio books and a few years back, a tech support guy from my internet service provider asked me if I'm a singer. No, I never sing, not seriously anyway! :b

Otherwise, I can't believe I'm going to say this, but I like my small chin. It brings an innocence to my face, I think.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

My nostrils.


----------



## introverted loner (Dec 28, 2011)

Probably my physique. I like to lift weights and keep my body toned. Actually I've been slacking on weightlifting but it's easy to work back into it.

Suppose another trait I like about myself are my blue eyes.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

My Penis


----------



## Lupita (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm blessed for being born complete. :yes

That said, i'm in love with my eyes, legs and lips. :b


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Buttocks and eyebrows.

jk about the butt.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I like my eyes


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Eyes I guess.


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

Trying to be more positive, sooo I like my eyes, teeth and height, lol. Hopefully more to come. :]


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe my eyes


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

okcancel said:


> Buttocks and eyebrows.
> 
> jk about the butt.


Don't you JK about that fine behind!

And for me...uhhh...my eyes? Maybe my hands, they're good at doing stuff.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I struggle with body image issues, so this is really, really hard for me. But a good exercise.

Hmmm...I like the fact that my eyes are light blue and my hair is naturally really dark. I think it is a pretty unique combination.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

humourless said:


> My nostrils.


We aren't all lucky enough to have a good set of nostrils :b


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

My ears


----------



## cassie46 (Jan 19, 2011)

my eyes and smile.. oh and my butt i guess, lol


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

below the neck I'd have to say my arms. They're where I'm noticing the efforts of my working out the most (it should be for health, but like most people I'm mainly doing it to look better & like most people the results never come fast enough). And while it's coming along slowly, I'd like to think I'm becoming more comfortable with my stomach area (after a hard workout, in the right light, and the air is chilly -- there's a little definition, lol).


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

my skinny waist


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

My eyes, nose and toes are kinda cute lol.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The small toe on my left foot.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

muh toe nails
hahaha nah my ears

^^ mind reader


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

My legs,I guess


----------



## LucidDreamer (Jan 7, 2012)

My eyes and hair color.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Eyes, feet, and glutes according to some.


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Facial structure and arms... I have big arms


----------



## Kermode (Jan 11, 2012)

Height, chin, & shoulders

6feet 6inches tall and proportional.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

My face.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Height, shoulders, facial structure.


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

My skin, because it's super pale. I like not having a fake tan like everybody else. Really, who says one skin tone is any better than another? I think people should rock the skin color they were born with, and not try to change it.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm able to find fault with virtually everything about myself. However my German heritage has given me a rather ample chest that I've become rather proud of recently.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I love my blue eyes !


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

My legs.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

my....heart :b


----------



## felula (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm... my legs and hands.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*I like my waist,belly n legs.........!!!!*


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

my jawline, eyeballs, precise chest


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

My hands. I have nice, slender fingers and can grow super long nails.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I really don't know...I don't like anything D:


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

My butt could be a little bigger but getting in shape will fix that. My thighs are phenomenal however. I have beautiful skin. I have amazing almond shaped eyes. I have gotten several compliments on my smile. I don't get it. I think its just that my natural smile is very authentic and big. When I smile because I am happy cheese hard.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

my legs and nails.. i think


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

My heart


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

feet, hands, eyes with my eyelashes, legs, and my boobies


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

my right pupil is more dilated than left all the time, i find it interesting


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the shape of my eyes, and that they're a lighter brown than I'm used to seeing around. And my wrists are nice... I'd like my shoulders too, if my posture was better.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I like my wrists too, and my clavicle.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

I probably posted something already, but I'll add calves (calfs?)....they're pretty sweet B-)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

my lips, body, eyes I've been told... and some other stuff I guess. my nose is f'ed though.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

my double-jointed thumbs


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

eyes, as it's rumoured. evil eyebrows lol. facial hair? lol.... my brain 

but all else is a laugh lol : D


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't say...... Lol


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh, geez, um...

My...ovaries? Apparently, they are in good condition. That's what my pelvic ultrasound determined. Then again... they're kind of useless.


----------



## brycek34520 (Jan 17, 2012)

my tits and ***


----------



## Lark Ascending (Feb 8, 2012)

It that hangeth.


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

i have a trim build and can put on muscle easily when i work out, right now tho my body is not ready for the beach


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am working on a flat stomach,its not too far away


----------



## cjamja (Dec 15, 2011)

My eyes. Sometimes my hair on days when it behaves


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I think my eyes can be really pretty, especially in bright sunlight.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

My left boob.


----------

